# Organ music identification



## Brunette

Hi, this is embarrassing because I've heard this piece played so many times, but I'm drawing a blank on the composer and name and it's driving me crazy. Can anyone put me out of my misery, please? It's in the background starting at the 1:23:24 mark...


----------



## composingmusic

Bach: Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring (BWV Cantata 147)


----------

